# 1969 GTO rear ID



## restogoat (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm in the middle of working through my first resto and garage space is getting scarce. I've started to get rid of some of the parts that aren't going back on the car. One I'd like to get out of the garage is the rear but I'm not certain of the specifics.

The housing has a stamp that appears to be 1365724. As far as I know, that won't tell me anything about the differential, only when and where the housing was made.

The original car was a 69 hardtop 400 with a three speed auto and AC -- based on that, I'm guessing this is a 3.23? And it appears to be limited slip? 

Sound like this is correct? Can anyone ID from the pics?

Thanks.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

There should be 2 distinct numbers stamped on the gears rim, divide the larger number by the smaller one. Example... 37..... 9. 37/9= 411 or 4.11 gears.

If your gear is missing those numbers, and since you have the rear elevated, count how many revolutions the yoke makes per one revolution of a wheel. If you have 3.23 gears the yoke should turn about 3-1/4 times.


----------



## restogoat (Jan 2, 2011)

Yeah, I know the mechanical trick -- it's in storage and I'm trying to save a trip. Are the numbers stamped in the area I have outlined?


----------



## restogoat (Jan 2, 2011)

Actually, I have pics on there from trying that very thing the last time I was going to put this up for sale. They're a little cryptic but I wager I took these in order, one per full rotation of the yoke?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

My 12 bolt I had, had 2 small numbers stamped on it, they were not in the sequence of numbers depicted in your pic. They were seperate from those and smaller.

You may have to turn the wheels to get the gear to rotate so you can see the numbers. The numbers I am talking about are not stamped like the sequence there, they look like someone took a special stamp and stamped them on the rim of the gear at the base of the teeth.


----------

